# From the Fires



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Greta Van Fleet
From the Fires

Release Date November 10, 2017
Duration32:07
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Hard Rock
Album Rock
American Trad Rock
Recording Location
Rust Belt Studios, Royal Oak, MI, US
Submit Corrections

1/5


----------

